# String jig question & answer



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope that is self explanatory, sorry if the pic's are a bit heavy.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Nice work.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Very nice ! How well does this type of end loop hold up around the cam post compared to serving material ? 

FF


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

FallFever said:


> Very nice ! How well does this type of end loop hold up around the cam post compared to serving material ?
> 
> FF


I've never seen one come apart in the two years, that I have been doing them like that.
I also do served loops as well, depends how I feel on the day


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

do you serve up to where you left off for around the cam ?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

PA.JAY said:


> do you serve up to where you left off for around the cam ?


Yep, from the loop over the part I braided. The cable had the loop served with 014 as well as the end serving.


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

Very nice work Cliff!
Thanks a lot for the interest and time you have taken to share the pics. 
I like a lot the post on your jig that allows you to twist the string without removing the end loop from it, this is something I must upgrade mine with (couldn't figure how to do when I had someone to make me the jig, so I opted to make this post removable and let the time play in my favour ... Now I am a little lazy and off cash to do it, but surely I will keep your pics for future reference).
Do you serve over the "soft hand braided" part while under tension on the string without having the string material fighting to show itself in between the serving material (hope it makes sense)?
I am with you that, as long as the cams has no burrs and the end/begining of the string is on the opposite end loop, below the serving, you might use no serving in there; seems a simple neat KISS way to build it, perhaps you can even pick up 1 or 2 f.p.s. ?
Thanks a lot once again and keep the good work!
Sincerely,
Javier Martinez.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

superdiablo said:


> Do you serve over the "soft hand braided" part while under tension on the string without having the string material fighting to show itself in between the serving material (hope it makes sense)?


Yes.


----------

